# Interior plastidip? anyone done it?



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there is a guide on here somewere on how to remove those 3 pieces and plastidip/paint them outside the vehicle, pretty sure its not too difficult


Edit: Here you go http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/6005-silver-dashboard-trim-removal-guide.html


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm about to do my wife's but I'm taking hers out. Here's a guy that did his without taking the interior out. 2012 Chevy Cruze LT Dipped Interior


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah the dash pieces are easily removed, the steering wheel V however requires removal and disassembly of the steering wheel


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

Just mask from behind with a large sheet or something like that to cover all your dash then good masking around the steering wheel where you don't want dip.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

If you have the automatic, careful taking those 2 pieces off. I broke 2 tabs on mine


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Manual thankfully  I was also thinking maybe a light woodgrain vinyl wrap


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I did that plastic around the stereo and shifter a few weeks back. I also did the shifter knob, but have undone that since taking the photo. The shifter knob and steering wheel trim doesn't look as bad/cheap when there isn't so much other cheap looking plastic inside.


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

this what I did to my interior. I did it to the doors also. You can get it at auto zone. It's called vinyl and fabric paint. I haven't had any problems out of it. It doesn't flake at all.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I first did the vinyl to the whole interior including the speedometer, after a year of doing other parts I pulled the vinyl off to paint it all. The paint looks a lot better but I never had an issue with the vinyl peeling off. Here is a thread with many build threads 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

That looks REALLY good, Spacedout... I may need to do that. Maybe try the glossifier with it though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> That looks REALLY good, Spacedout... I may need to do that. Maybe try the glossifier with it though.


I thought about that, but it actually matches the texture and look of the rest of the dash plastic almost exactly.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

So no need to use the glossifier in your opinion?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> So no need to use the glossifier in your opinion?


No need, though thats the great part of plasti dip, you can try what you want and if you don't like it can always undo and try again.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I used a fair amount on my Cobalt...only the matte black though. I'd like to try a few different tcolors for different things on the Cruze.


----------

